# Owings Mills, Maryland ===> Thief



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

If you are in the Owings Mills, Randallstown area keep an eye out for this truck. These two guys broke into one of our Sea Containers and stole a number of items. Appears to be a late model Chevy 4x4, Navy Metallic Blue, with multiple tool boxes. If anyone happens to know who this is, please email me. [email protected]


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*lot*

Rob

What did they get from you


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

That suck sorry to hear that. I hope they get caught or shot.


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

Man, that sucks! Sorry to hear it, you cant have anything these days with out people trying to take it away! We do a lot of work up there, thanks for posting this.


----------

